# Lake Jacksonville Campground,jacksonville,tx



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone...we just got back today from a wonderful week at this little city owned campground. If you live in Texas and have not been there,or if you are traveling through the east Texas area,then you should go there. Very clean,very quite place....beautiful sun rise and sunsets....the lake is nice with lots of fish(better if you have a boat)Here is the web sight for them.Look around on it and you will find a map of the campground as well as a list of their prices.

http://jacksonville-texas.com/Residents/LakeJacksonville/tabid/91/Default.aspx

It is a small campground and very popular on week ends....we checked in on Monday & out on Sat. so we missed the week end crowd....oh and they had a bass tournament that started Thursday night. No we don't fish,except for fun(catch & release)

There are lots of things in the area to see and do if you like to sight see.

Happy Camping...Lynn








sorry I should have posted this in recommended places to camp. Maybe PDX or someone can fix that for me???


----------

